# Is a khaki/tan suit only for summer?



## woodlawn26 (Jul 30, 2008)

Is it only appropriate to wear a tan or khaki suit in the summer months? Does it have to do with the weight of the suit, or is this color specifically associated with the summer? For I have seen medium weight suits in a tan/khaki that look like they'd be fine to wear in other seasons. 

Are khaki suits like the color white - once Labor day hits it's time to pack them up until Memorial day (Victoria day here in Canada)?


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

If its wool, I think its fine to wear it well into fall; perhaps until late October or so. If its made of cotton or linen then I say it goes up after Labor Day with the whites, madras and seersucker.


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

woodlawn26 said:


> Is it only appropriate to wear a tan or khaki suit in the summer months? Does it have to do with the weight of the suit, or is this color specifically associated with the summer? For I have seen medium weight suits in a tan/khaki that look like they'd be fine to wear in other seasons.
> 
> Are khaki suits like the color white - once Labor day hits it's time to pack them up until Memorial day (Victoria day here in Canada)?


It really depends on the fabric. If it's a tropical weight wool, then usually it's reserved for warm weather wear, but certainly can be worn into the early Fall (does not follow the same rules as linen). I'd say pack it up after labor day if it's a cotton poplin, linen or seersucker. Obviously there are flannels and heavier calvary twills that are meant for cold weather wear, so again - depends on the fabric.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Spring into summer mainly, though I would not hesitate to wear a tan gabardine (A spring suit too warm for most in summer.) into the fall.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

I agree with the material being of more importance than color. I believe any color is suitable year round. The old rules just don't apply anymore. Regardless, tan is pretty standard. I wear a tan suit all the time. Light-tan silk for s/s, medium-dark in wool for f/w


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

No - can be worn all year - it is the circumstances which might restrict the use of any suit.



woodlawn26 said:


> Is it only appropriate to wear a tan or khaki suit in the summer months? Does it have to do with the weight of the suit, or is this color specifically associated with the summer? For I have seen medium weight suits in a tan/khaki that look like they'd be fine to wear in other seasons.
> 
> Are khaki suits like the color white - once Labor day hits it's time to pack them up until Memorial day (Victoria day here in Canada)?


----------



## 82-Greg (Apr 13, 2008)

Given global warming, doesn't the summer clothing season really stretch from early May (at least three weeks before Memorial Day in the U.S.) to late September-early October (at least three weeks after Labor Day in the U.S.)? The closer to the equator the longer the season stretches. So in Miami, one could consider "summer clothing season" year round. Whereas in Canada/Scotland the more traditional Memorial Day to Labor Day can hold. 

In my neck of the woods, today was in the low 90s/high 80s without a cloud in the sky. A beautiful day. Perfect for a lightweight classic summer suit. If the weather holds, it could be like this for another two or three weeks before it starts getting nippy in the mornings.

This could be a good poll question. What do you define you summer season by and give a latitude. A correlation is almost certain.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

82-Greg said:


> Whereas in Canada/Scotland the more traditional Memorial Day to Labor Day can hold.


There is no Memorial Day or Labor Day in Scotland!


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

I think as has been said it depends on the material. Since you are asking I will assume that the material is a lighter weight wool. If this is the case I would say that you can still wear it until the cooler weather begins but I would only wear it during the day and only for a casual type of business use. Not for meetings or the courtroom. Colors start to get darker as fall approaches. Browns and rusts instead of tans and khakis. I see alot of men wearing tan suits in LA, CA. however. It is like a uniform for some just like a blue blazer and khaki pants.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Tonyp said:


> Not for meetings or the courtroom. I see alot of men wearing tan suits in LA, CA. however. It is like a uniform for some just like a blue blazer and khaki pants.


I agree; business is navy or charcoal. In reiteration, I also feel tan worn in the fall/winter should be darker than the tan worn in the spring/summer.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Great thread/question!

I have a few. My light colored cotton suit is strictly for above 80 degrees and my darker colored wool HF suit I'll wear on those same warm days, as well as down into the 70's. I also have a RLPL (courtesey of a Holdfast sale) that I'd wear even if it was in the 40's. Thats more of a camel/cream color in a heavier herringbone fabric. I guess it depends on where you are, and your comfort level with breaking "the rules".

I hate "rules", and have been known to wear a seersucker vest underneath a blazer in winter months.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Interesting

I wouldn't say I hate dress rules, but, they can get pretty boring, especially matching colors. I believe we, in general, would feel differently toward the dress rules if the pubic as a whole followed them.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Scoundrel said:


> Interesting
> 
> I wouldn't say I hate dress rules, but, they can get pretty boring, especially matching colors. I believe we, in general, would feel differently toward the dress rules if the pubic as a whole followed them.


The basic function of dress rules is so that we who know them can feel oh, so superior to those who don't. For proof, just read some of the really nasty the replies to some newby whose posting displays some ignorance of the rules.


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

Bishop of Briggs said:


> There is no Memorial Day or Labor Day in Scotland!


Nor any summer either.


----------

